# Walker Stalker Cruise event!



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Are you a Walking Dead fan? Of course you are! 

I wanted to give you a heads up for a Walker Stalker cruise. Here's the link if you're interested. http://www.walkerstalkercruise.com/

* Disclaimer - I am not advertising this for any compensation, just thought you all would enjoy a cruise with Norman, Emily, Chandler, etc.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I saw that on my Facebook page last night and was going to post it today. You are a step ahead of me.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Have you bought your ticket yet, CC?:jol:


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I wish! I think I would misbehave and probably charged with a crime if I had the opportunity to be on a ship with Norman Reedus. Lol!

The cruise sounds like fun though.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I saw this as well - how cool would that be???? What can I sell? LOL


----------

